# My youngest brother RS2



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

i have some pics of my youngest brother RS2 red station Wagon
he bought it about 6 years ago here in Costa Rica


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

Is it possible to drive north to the USA?


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (TabulaVicious)*

yes it´s possible why are you asking


----------



## TabulaVicious (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_yes it´s possible why are you asking

I want to buy that red RS2. I'm located in the United States. I am not Nigerian.


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (TabulaVicious)*

how much do you want to pay ?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_how much do you want to pay ?


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

This is my dream car ever since i got into cars.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (EUROBORA8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EUROBORA8V* »_This is my dream car ever since i got into cars. 

dreaming rite along with you!


----------



## Schecky (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_









whatre the import laws regarding costa rica? Would all the glass and everything have to be swapped out and such?
and what would it cost to have you sell me that car valverde?


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (Schecky)*

the car cost $ 20.000 in costa rica
thanks


----------



## underhouse (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

Look familiar


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (underhouse)*

Nice, I love your cars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## O 16581 72452 5 (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (urquattro83)*

$20,000 USD?


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (Silber2eight)*

I think you need to go to school , and take a Geography class
Costa Rica is not Mexico , in Costa Rica we use the colón and the exchange to Dollars are ¢ 500 per $ 1 
anything more just ask


----------



## sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

when i went this past year it went down to 495 colones..
that dealer looks familiar, where is it?


----------



## valverde (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (sillyrabbitTRIXr4kids)*

Hi , the car is for sale , and the place is not a Dealer , is our Car Refinishes Shop name Tres Erres Body Shop, the title is clean never has an accident .
Thanks


----------



## - GT style - (May 23, 2003)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_the car cost $ 20.000



_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_we use the colón and the exchange to Dollars are ¢ 500 per $ 1 



_Quote, originally posted by *valverde* »_the car is for sale 


20,000/500=$40usd?!?!
If so I'll buy asap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: My youngest brother RS2 (valverde)*

HOT HOT HOT!!!


----------

